# End Stage Liver Disease



## MsMaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

AND ONE KNOW THE DX FOR "END STAGE LIVER DISEASE"?  I CAN ONLY COME
UP WITH 571.5.

ALSO DX CODE FOR 
HEIGHT AND WEGHT CHECK ONLY BY MA.

ALSO A DX CODE FOR
GYN EXAM WITH OUT PAP FOR PT WITH "HISTERECTOMY"

DX CODE FOR 
1. HEALTH CARE MAINTINANCE
2. PPD FOR PREMPLOYMENT  I GOT "V70.5"

I WILL GREATLY APPRECIATED YOUR HELP?

THANK YOU ALL

MsMADDY


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 18, 2008)

madlen said:


> AND ONE KNOW THE DX FOR "END STAGE LIVER DISEASE"?  I CAN ONLY COME
> UP WITH 571.5.
> 
> ALSO DX CODE FOR
> ...



Reply-
571.5 is fine-
You cannot code for the check of height, weight by MA, because we bill only physicians service.
A gynecological exam without PAP is not payable, coming soon .
I guess we can give V70.5 iitself for health care maintenance, too. But, please check. 
V70.5 for pre-employment screening is good.


----------

